# PBP support crew POV



## iLB (2 Sep 2011)

http://in-the-saddle.com/2011/08/31...011-the-agony-the-ecstasy-the-falling-asleep/

Tale from the support crew of the fifth fastest finisher at this years PBP, recommended.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2011)

great write up. my fave phrase...

"attached his rear mudguard in anticipation of the forecast rain"


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2011)

Culture shock...



> Supplies were gathered and we started to discover the shortcomings of French supermarkets; limited opening hours and limited choice. We tried to find ice, but with no luck. No such thing as a pre-made pasta, no sign of the meal replacement drinks Chris had requested.



(Or is it simply that the Americans didn't find the out-of-town Hyper Us that litter France?)


----------



## frank9755 (3 Sep 2011)

Yes, it's a wonder that the locals manage to find anything to eat with no Wal-Marts!


----------

